# Woodlathe



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

I would Like to buy a small woodlathe. Does anyone know where to buy one in Thailand?


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

I just replied under my post about Amazon. Good luck hunting


----------



## Kiniyeow (Oct 11, 2010)

There are supposily places in Bangkok, but Here in Chiang Mai, I have only found one place so far, but it was a VERY cheap model and I would not recommend it to anyone. If I find out for sure about a place in Bangkok, I will let you know.

If you do find one, please let me know also as I am wanting to get my woodturning back up and going as soon as I can get a hold of one. 

I have found several that are made in China, but so far I have found no distributers in Thailand for the better ones.


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

*woodlathe*

Thank you to you both for your replies. If I do find something I will contact you but no luck so far.


----------



## Kiniyeow (Oct 11, 2010)

I have found a place here in Chiang Mai that is a Jet distributor (Chiang Mai Tools). When I asked about wood lathes, they gave me the Jet product book and had me look up what I wanted. I found the JWL-1220VS, but they have none in stock, they called the Bangkok (main) office and they did not have any instock either.

What they told me was that in order for them to order the mini lathes, they would have to order 4-5 of them in order to make shipping. The Mid and large size ones they can order at anytime.

As I dont have my own house yet with a nice shed to put a Mid or large size lathe, I have to settle for a mini, but I'm not about to order 4 of them for myself just so they can make shipping.


----------

